# Photos from central Scotland January Cockapoo walk.



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Photos from the central Scotland cockapoo walk in Falkirk. I would like to thank Lola and big coco for being so kind as to pick up and carry echos ball back for her. Lol she looses them all the time. She loves them but forgets she has put them down. 


Was a fab walk. A little longer than normal. Shame I can't make the next walk, if any one would be interested meeting on the same weekend but on the Saturday I would be up for that in feb. 


































































































































[


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely lovely photos! Wish we had enough people for a Northern Ireland meet!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic pics and what a lot of poos! Looks like a fun meet


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fab photos 

Teresa (Tressa) is like the pied piper in the first few ....  

xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah she requested last time that I add more photos with people so she got to be the star lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

kendal said:


> Yeah she requested last time that I add more photos with people so she got to be the star lol


Haha.. I'm sure she'll be delighted  

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love the picture of 3 out of 4 poos doing "business"!!! Made me laugh! There is quite a variation in sizes!! Loved all of them! Thanks Kendal.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I.dont know what photos your talking about. the 2 big white ones were a goldendoodal and astralien labradoodal.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful pics Kendal. I MUST get to a poo meet this year! x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic photos!! Lola was very happy to help out with the ball carrying duties!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just lovely pictures and so many happy dogs. I want to go on a poo walk!


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Kendal found them, they are absolutely brilliant what a great job capturing all the poos so well and of course by little chum Echo, I am missing her cuddles already! Thanks Kendal.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous pictures. Looks like an equafleece commercial  I am so jealous. I wish we had poo meet ups over here. I love seeing all the different sizes and colors.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Ailie said:


> Kendal found them, they are absolutely brilliant what a great job capturing all the poos so well and of course by little chum Echo, I am missing her cuddles already! Thanks Kendal.


Oh echo was in the bad books big time last night. Mum was in the living room and our 6 month old kitted was messing about then started padding on echo who then pinned her for doing so, mouth right round her head. So she was banished for the rest of the night.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Have posted a pole to as opinions on the Scottish meets and how they can be run a little different. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12395


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Love the pics! Was that an Irish Wolf Hound in there? He so cute (like a very large Miles!)!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Fab photos
> 
> Teresa (Tressa) is like the pied piper in the first few ....
> 
> xxx


Now I really do think you are secret detective. I have been on this forum for ages and always love Teresa's posts, hey how come I didnt know that was her in the photo .. you are good Mairi, too good  

Lovely photos Kendal .. wonderful owners and very happy dogs .. lovely to see you in the pics Teresa


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Lovely lovely photos! Wish we had enough people for a Northern Ireland meet!


Well, Ruth, if you are anywhere near Portrush I will be over with Teddy in the next month or so. My daughter over there has just acquired a cockapoo as well, so there's three for starters


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Fab photos
> 
> Teresa (Tressa) is like the pied piper in the first few ....
> 
> xxx


 Never noticed that - but I did note that I could do with a bit of grooming myself! Off to the parlour tomorrow - for me!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

What wonderful photos. I can't wait till we have our poo meet in June x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's great to know Tressa.. The numbers are on the up. Would love to know more about where your daughter got her Cockapoo. There are so few reputable breeders here in NI.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> That's great to know Tressa.. The numbers are on the up. Would love to know more about where your daughter got her Cockapoo. There are so few reputable breeders here in NI.


Ruth, I am not at all sure she got hers from a reputable breeder She saw an advert in a paper from somebody in the south needing a home for his cockapoo as he was going away somewhere. They went down for a look, but were not completely convinced by the seller's story so didn't take her at that time. They thought about it when they came home, and decided to go back for her.There were no papers with her, but she did seem well cared for, and was not at all cowed around people. She is not spayed or had any up-to-date vaccinations, so they are dealing with that now. I think my daughter couldn't bear the thought of her maybe being used for breeding by someone unscrupulous. The seller didn't take much for her, to be fair, something like 40 euros, although I believe she was advertised for 90. Poor wee thing will have a good life with my daughter and her partner, wherever she came from originally. Like you say, they could not find a cockapoo in the north, as there doesn't seem to be many breeders around, and I know they did try. Hope she turns out OK, but it was a risk they had to take for the dog's sake.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

kendal said:


> Yeah she requested last time that I add more photos with people so she got to be the star lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Kendal! As I said, I must get myself groomed for the next meet - now that I have a starring role


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tressa said:


> Ruth, I am not at all sure she got hers from a reputable breeder She saw an advert in a paper from somebody in the south needing a home for his cockapoo as he was going away somewhere. They went down for a look, but were not completely convinced by the seller's story so didn't take her at that time. They thought about it when they came home, and decided to go back for her.There were no papers with her, but she did seem well cared for, and was not at all cowed around people. She is not spayed or had any up-to-date vaccinations, so they are dealing with that now. I think my daughter couldn't bear the thought of her maybe being used for breeding by someone unscrupulous. The seller didn't take much for her, to be fair, something like 40 euros, although I believe she was advertised for 90. Poor wee thing will have a good life with my daughter and her partner, wherever she came from originally. Like you say, they could not find a cockapoo in the north, as there doesn't seem to be many breeders around, and I know they did try. Hope she turns out OK, but it was a risk they had to take for the dog's sake.


That's a lovely story! Glad your daughter is going to provide a loving home for this poor little pup. Maybe she will join us here and we will get to see some pics? I would love to add to my doggy family but there are so few people breeding cockapoos, who carry out all the necessary health checks and care for the pups well enough etc in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

kendal said:


> Oh echo was in the bad books big time last night. Mum was in the living room and our 6 month old kitted was messing about then started padding on echo who then pinned her for doing so, mouth right round her head. So she was banished for the rest of the night.


I don't believe it not my girl! Lol


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

kendal said:


> Have posted a pole to as opinions on the Scottish meets and how they can be run a little different.
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12395


I voted Kendal but pressed the wrong option, what a great idea by your mum and the greedy one amongst us can go to both - lol


----------

